
How to install Docker/Kubernetes from scratch on OS X - mfburnett
https://gist.github.com/Nikkau/8f4badc0d87871b5feb4
======
tbarn
Yay! I'm going to try it out later today.

------
mfburnett
Probably the simplest/fastest setup guide I've seen to go from zero to a
running Kubernetes cluster on OS X

